# What fish are in this picture?



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

This website has some great pics of tank set ups.

Can someone help identify the fish in this pic?

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#a=0 ... 0&s=22&p=0

Is it:

- Frontosa
- Yellow labs
- Sunshine Peacock (one in front right and one in back right)
- German Red (in middle)?
- Regal Blue ?
- Hap Pheno (a few of them on the left)?

Also, there are two 'catfish' on the lower right...I have no guesses on these.


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

All I can say is that I am very, very jealous of that tank and the fish. Absolutely gorgeous. Ok now I check out the rest of the picks on that site. Those tanks are the greatest tanks I have ever seen in my life. They are not only fish tanks, they are complete works of art. Remarkable to say the least.

Oh yeah, I think your pretty close though.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with what you are saying. It is difficult from the picture to be more sure than that.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I think you are pretty much right on with your list. I love the tanks on that site but in some its obvious the combination of fish wouldnt work for very long and are probably staged.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

There is also a electric blue hap. ahli above and slightly to the left of one of the sunshine peacocks

I am not sure on those cats either


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

The cats are http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=149
I used to have one - they are great but get huge!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

what peacock is that with the blue head and orangish body? looks like an Ngara flametail that had an accident at the crayola factory.


----------



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

i like the look of the lighting, any thoughts on the lights? would that blue hue come from actinic bulbs?


----------



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

ps not trying to hijack...sorry!


----------

